# £12k R34 GTR Vspec ??



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Nissan : 2000 NISSAN SKYLINE 2.6 Twin Turbo 2dr Gt-r V Spec

I smell scam ?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

could have been cat d or something does seem a bit fishy but bargains can come up


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Scam ! i emailed for fun and got the usual, "i am abroad working" :blahblah:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The pictures look familiar....


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

that's the going price for them...


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

A cat d one came up here two years ago, mp2 needed a bonnet, bumper and one light. I phoned for info and phoned him back an hour later, it was gone!

Guy from a breakers yard bought it repaired it and last I spoke to him he said " first person to give me 32k can have it, it's chipped to 600 horsepower ". 

Needless to say he got slightly pissed off when I asked him for the dyno sheet, what kind of chip etc.

I'd say the above is a scam though


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks way to good to be true!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Has scam written all over it


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*Maybe this is what you'd get?*

OUCH!!!!


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

I Bought that car from the last real owner for alot more. The car is now here in Belgium .

stunning car by the way


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

We should all email him jerk his chain for a bit 
there isnt much on telly these days anyhow


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Emailed him :thumbsup:


I love winding these ****ers up :chuckle:


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

I think everyone on the forum should email him some fun things 
At least one of these **** ends will have some pain 
if we can get a email address we can block his email box up 
tighter than a tics ass


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

already emailed him with some nice new pics from the car


----------

